# Bachman spectrum locomotive



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently acquired a Bachman spectrum diesel locomotive. It is new old stock, a few years old but new in pkg. While it runs smooth it has a click/grind sounds like a tooth is missing on a gear. I have looked it over carefully and everything appears to be fine. The noise is quite loud and annoying, loud enough that it is unpleasant to run. I have heard comments about gear noise in these locos in the past ( after I bought it of course), most return them for warranty service but this one is well past warranty even though it is unused. Does anyone have a cure or could tell me what to do or look for. I would be willing to send it to someone for repair if needed. It is a nice loco but the grinding sound drives me crazy. Thanks in advance for any help.

Airshot


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Check all the gears for "flash", excess plastic from the molding process. 

I've also heard of people using "Pearl Drops" tooth paste whitener to quiet locos. It must work by just polishing the gears and helping them mesh together better.

Other than that I dunno what to say. I had a Spectrum and I took it back the next day, same issue. Couldn't be bothered to try to fix it. I stay clear of Bachmann stuff altogether now.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Amazing, simply amazing!
I have, and run regularly, FOUR Bachmann Spectrum diesel locos. Bought 'em all used on eBay 2-3 years ago. They all run extremely well. Quiet as a sleeping mouse and smooth as expensive Canadian whisky.
Go figure.
Bob


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I had heard some good things about them as well, that is why I bought one. I have older Bachman locos that run great.
Having worked in the plastic industries for many years I have looked over the gears and found nothing that sticks out. I got on the Bachman website and that was a joke. It says limited lifetime warranty, free replacement within 90 days, after that a flat fee of 35 bucks and they will fix or replace at their discretion............What? Can buy a new one for that!!
It seems to be a nice loco, runs slow real well after a little warmup, but is difficult getting started when cold after sitting for a while. Something is not quite right and cannot find it yet.
I have let it run slowly around my track for 20 min at a time on 3 occasions thinking it needed some breakin time, but no changes and it did not get hot like it was binding, so back to the chipped gear idea. Thanks for your replys


----------

